# Phrases when one doesn't understand



## ihitokage

こにちは
私は友達と一緒に夏に日本へ行くよてい
ほんとに楽しみに知っています＾＾ だが一つ質問があります
ええと。。英語を話しましょう 

I am preparing some useful words and phrases but I am a bit afraid that I will not understand when the people start to talk way too quickly. I know I can say:
もうゆっくり話してください

But are there some other useful phrases like this? I can think of something like:
もっと簡単な言葉を使ってください - Please use more simple words
But does it sound naturally? I would like to ask you for some similar phrases that might be useful and sound good to a native speaker. I also don't want to sound too rude.
By the way, can I use 言葉 as a "word"? For example その言葉を知りません?

よろしくお願いします


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> 私は友達と一緒に夏に日本へ行くよてい
> ほんとに楽しみに知っています＾＾


おめでとう！ But you don't have much time! Practice hard and post your questions anytime.

Say もう少しゆっくり話してください。



> もっと簡単な言葉を使ってください。 - Please use more simple words. But does it sound naturally?


Yes, good. But let's wait for opinions and advice.



> can I use 言葉 as a "word"?


Yes, I think it's okay. Say その言葉を知りません*か*？


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> おめでとう！ But you don't have much time! Practice hard and post your questions anytime.
> 
> Say もう少しゆっくり話してください。
> 
> 
> Yes, good. But let's wait for opinions and advice.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it's okay. Say その言葉を知りません*か*？



ありがとうございます
頑張ります


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

>もうゆっくり話してください
---> もう少しゆっくり話してください。or もっとゆっくり話してください。is better.

>もっと簡単な言葉をつかってください
Good.
Alternatives：
もっと簡単な単語をつかってください。
もっと簡単な言葉で言ってください。

＞その言葉を知りません。
Good
Alternatives:
その単語は知りません。　その言葉は知りません。　その言葉はわかりません。


----------



## ihitokage

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> >もうゆっくり話してください
> ---> もう少しゆっくり話してください。or もっとゆっくり話してください。is better.
> 
> >もっと簡単な言葉をつかってください
> Good.
> Alternatives：
> もっと簡単な単語をつかってください。
> もっと簡単な言葉で言ってください。
> 
> ＞その言葉を知りません。
> Good
> Alternatives:
> その単語は知りません。　その言葉は知りません。　その言葉はわかりません。



感謝します
Is there any difference between 単語 and 言葉?


----------



## karlalou

言葉 is the general term for 'word' including a single word or a few sentences, or it's also  conceptually used.
単語 is linguistic terminology, and means the smallest elements of sentences.


----------



## ihitokage

karlalou said:


> 言葉 is the general term for 'word' including a single word or a few sentences, or it's also  conceptually used.
> 単語 is linguistic terminology, and means the smallest elements of sentences.


わかりました
どうもありがとうございました


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> Is there any difference between 単語 and 言葉?


「飲料をください。」「もっと簡単な*名詞*で言ってください。」「飲み物をください。」
Not all people know the word 名詞, which means noun. I don't think my neighbour grandma knows it. So instead of it she can use 単語. I mean the word 単語 is common and less technical than 名詞.
The word 単語 is not particularly linguistic terminology, but it would be often used in linguistic materials.


----------



## ihitokage

そうですか
もう一度ありがとう


----------

